# New investment visa introduced in Australia



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia has introduced a new visa designed to encourage significant migration investment in the country. From tomorrow (Saturday 24 November) business migrants with $5 million or more to invest in the economy can apply for a provisional significant investor visa, a new stream within the Business Innovation and Investment programme. 'The Significant Investor visa is [...]

Click to read the full news article: New investment visa introduced in Australia...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

